# Sept/Oct BMQ Start Dates



## Deleted member 17368 (7 Sep 2006)

Good Day,

i was wondering if anyone know the next BMQ start dates after Sept 11 for the Montreal area. I called my CFRC and they didn't know. I have my interview on Sept 11Th and am interested in a timeframe from interview to BMQ. I've passed everything so the last stop is the interview!!! 

Thanks for the help

KS - ATIS 226 *TBD*


----------



## fireguy (7 Sep 2006)

wheres your interview? I have mine tommorow

Good luck 

sorry i cant answer ur question though. but i would like to know too.

Fireguy


----------



## patrick666 (7 Sep 2006)

Patience, kystersosai. If you've completed your PT, CFAT, Medical and Security check then I'm sure they will let you know when you start BMQ in due time. Dress to impress and be honest. Good luck with your interview. 

Cheers,


----------



## Hummel (7 Sep 2006)

From what I have herd at CFRC Toronto there are ppl leaving every week, so I would imagine there will be lots of courses starting up till November.


----------



## Kate723 (7 Sep 2006)

Does anyone know the next date for weekend Res BMQ? sorry for the hijack, but I really want to know!


----------



## marlene (7 Sep 2006)

My daughter flies to St. Jean (Montreal area) on September 16th for her BMQ.  Hope that gives you some indication - don't know how often things are running though.

Marlene


----------



## Deleted member 17368 (8 Sep 2006)

Fireguy my interview is in montreal.

Patrick H, yeah i'm not really in a hurry but like Hummel said people have the same things can move pretty fast after you've completed everything. Just looking for a ballpark timeframe.

Marlene that's interesting news the 16th... hmmm interview 11th, offer for ATIS 11th , BMQ 16th WOW that would be fast but awesome.

Thanks to everyone for the info, if you hear anything let me know. I'll post back here when i've done my interiview with news

DRESS 2 IMPRESS solid advice thx
HONEST... always


----------



## dont.get.it.48 (8 Sep 2006)

as long as the thread has been started. 
for a CF reservist in Ottawa, ON. when does BMQ start? i heard it was November but i don't know the date.

does anyone know?


----------



## navymich (8 Sep 2006)

dont.get.it.48 said:
			
		

> as long as the thread has been started.
> for a CF reservist in Ottawa, ON. when does BMQ start? i heard it was November but i don't know the date.
> 
> does anyone know?



What element? What unit?  Many units do them throughout the year within the unit itself.  Your best bet is to contact the unit that you are/will be with and find out the information right from them.


----------



## WebAddict (8 Sep 2006)

For those that live around KITCHENER _ WATERLOO AREA, there is a bit of a problem

The person who deals with BMQ course, has quit or retired, but they are looking for a replacement. The course wont start till Mid October. so dont worry - there is time for those who want to join, to still join its only september.

Any questions ask me or PM me, i know about this, so i could help you out.


----------



## dont.get.it.48 (8 Sep 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> What element? What unit?  Many units do them throughout the year within the unit itself.  Your best bet is to contact the unit that you are/will be with and find out the information right from them.



army, and 30th field artilary (as a reservist)


----------



## dont.get.it.48 (8 Sep 2006)

WebAddict said:
			
		

> For those that live around KITCHENER _ WATERLOO AREA, there is a bit of a problem
> 
> The person who deals with BMQ course, has quit or retired, but they are looking for a replacement. The course wont start till Mid October. so dont worry - there is time for those who want to join, to still join its only september.
> 
> Any questions ask me or PM me, i know about this, so i could help you out.



alright, thanks
 :cheers:


----------



## TheFITZ (9 Sep 2006)

I will also be in St Jean for the September 16th BMQ, I am flying out of Halifax this Sunday morning.  Question off topic, any body know where I can get a stiff kiwi brush?  I have searched the local Cannex and other stores.


----------



## navymich (9 Sep 2006)

TheFITZ said:
			
		

> I will also be in St Jean for the September 16th BMQ, I am flying out of Halifax this Sunday morning.  Question off topic, any body know where I can get a stiff kiwi brush?  I have searched the local Cannex and other stores.


Check out a shoe repair shop, they should have what you're looking for.  Even a regular shoe store might have something.  Surprising that you can't find a decent one at the Canex though.


----------



## Deleted member 17368 (12 Sep 2006)

I had my interview today, it lasted about 1h10min and everything went great. There were a lot of questions concerning schooling, work experience, and my chosen military career. If you take a look at the package they gave you when you were applying there is a sheet entitled "Preparing for the Interview", read it, ready yourself with answers. Dress 2 Impress (thx Patrick H.) shine your shoes, get a haircut, shave etc all these things count towards making a good impression. Sit Up in the chair straight. These are some of the things i thought about before and I'm sure they were only positive.

ATIS isn't a position in demand but there were a fair number of positions available and my interviewer feels that my application will be "competitive". The only downside is, he gave me a very "rough" estimate stating that if I am presented with an offer it would be before Christmas ...  So I'm just gonna keep running and training, good things come to those who wait. Overall I'm happy with everything and I'm just waiting for an offer.

Questions?

I was offered the choice to apply for officer but declined due to the fact that i want to get my hand dirty before considering an officer position. Anyone one agree, disagree, comments? 

After you've completed the application process, is the wait time usually in the 2 month ballpark to receive an offfer?

I'd appreciate any input.

Thanks for your time.

KS *TBD 226 ATIS TECH
Montreal


----------



## patrick666 (12 Sep 2006)

Glad to hear your interview went well - thanks for the update. I've yet to go for my interview but after reading my resume and having a talk with my recruiter, he also said I had a competitive edge. It is a good thing because you know they are seriously considering you for your chosen trade so good luck with that. 

Yes, patience is a virtue when it comes to CF recruiting but when it boils down; it really shows who wants to be there and who doesn't. 

I cannot speak about being an NCM before Officer or going straight for Officer as I do not have the appropriate experience but, in the end, once you do become an Officer you'll have more respect and vice versa for your trade and comrades. 

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## Meridian (12 Sep 2006)

kysersosai

- Do a search on here, tons of data on the Officer VS NCM issue.   UP FROM THE RANKS is a good one, and it is stickied.

They are two different jobs (Officer/NCM), and really, it should be up to you which you think you would most enjoy. Some people really like being technical and doing the work, others like being leaders and doing the admin work that goes along with that. Happens in the civilian world just like it does in the military; not everyone wants to be a manager.

Good luck with the process.


----------



## Bukee (12 Sep 2006)

Just got my call from CRFCMontreal , QMB starting on October 9th at St-Jean ! Woot


----------



## Deleted member 17368 (12 Sep 2006)

UP FROM THE RANKS was a great article. I tend to agree that field experience and working with your peers, learning and getting a feel for the work will make a better Officer without question. I've sat behind a desk for a long time and the reason I declined applying for officer is that i want to get my hands dirty. If they feel i have to potential to be officer then maybe someday but first i wanna play in the mud.  ;D

Good luck on your interview Pat H.

Cheers
KS *TBD 226 ATIS TECH
Montreal


----------



## Meridian (13 Sep 2006)

Bukee said:
			
		

> Just got my call from CRFCMontreal , QMB starting on October 9th at St-Jean ! Woot



Congrats. Hopefully the course is as good as the BMQ course everyone else takes.


----------



## Mxsab (13 Sep 2006)

Hehe sweet Bukee. My BMQ is starting on the same date as yours at St-Jean. 

Sworn in on September 29 CRFC Montreal! See you there!


----------



## TheFITZ (14 Sep 2006)

kysersosai said:
			
		

> I was offered the choice to apply for officer but declined due to the fact that i want to get my hand dirty before considering an officer position. Anyone one agree, disagree, comments?
> 
> After you've completed the application process, is the wait time usually in the 2 month ballpark to receive an offfer?



Nothing wrong with being an officer, however I do agree with you on getting your hands dirty.  NCM get to do so much more then officers ever get the chance to do.

As for your offer mine came about 2 weeks after I had my final interview, let me tell you those 2 weeks were nerve racking.  Checking your messages and waiting is not fun, but so far it has all been worth it.


----------



## Deleted member 17368 (14 Sep 2006)

2 weeks!!! Fitz what trade did you apply to? Maybe i'll make it in with Mxsab and Bukee  ;D fingers crossed.

Patience Grasshopper... Patience   :crybaby:


----------



## copecowboy (14 Sep 2006)

Bukee said:
			
		

> Just got my call from CRFCMontreal , QMB starting on October 9th at St-Jean ! Woot



Your gonna be in my platoon.


----------



## Clarkey (15 Sep 2006)

Hey All,

Yeah, i'll be there as well Oct. 9th in St. Jean. Where is everyone from and their trades? 

Newfoundland, Signal Operator, 25 Years Old.

Check my profile for contact info

See Ya All There
Clarkey


----------



## Bukee (15 Sep 2006)

Clarkey said:
			
		

> Hey All,
> 
> Yeah, i'll be there as well Oct. 9th in St. Jean. Where is everyone from and their trades?
> 
> ...



I'm from St-Jérôme ( 30 minutes of highway north of Montreal ) , 20 and going with Infantry


----------



## luciano (15 Sep 2006)

I just got my call and will be at St. Jean on Oct. 9th too.

I am from London, Comm Researcher, 23 years old.

See you guys there.
Tom


----------



## Mxsab (15 Sep 2006)

Bukee, i'm from Ste-agathe (15 minutes north of St-Jerome). I'm also going Infantry, R22eR. So yeah if you're french we're going to be on the same platoon.


----------

